# Dependent visa



## sivakumar duraisamy (Apr 3, 2016)

I am going to Malaysia for doing my MBA in FTMS Global College. I want to take my Dependent ( Wife and Child) along with me.Regarding this i have few Query can you please help me out in this.

1. Can you tell me the APPROXIMATE DURATION it would take for the dependent VISA process.
2. Is it possible to bring them in TOURIST VISA to Malaysia and process the dependent application there IN Malaysia


----------

